# 2011 Scuba Blue Audi TT



## Scuba-2011 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello ALL! 

I'm new in every way as me and my MUCH better half have just picked up our new TT! We are lucky enough to have Leicestershire's first 2011 model and as a plus the very first Scuba blue 8)

I've not had a chance to take any decent photos but here are F&R on our drive :mrgreen:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

welcome to the forum very nice love the colour


----------



## Scuba-2011 (Aug 8, 2010)

andyTT180 said:


> welcome to the forum very nice love the colour


We really like it but she ordered Aruba blue and was not told it had be changed until the day before we picked it up. For that matter they only told us we had the 2011 car at the same time so it was a nervous 24 hours before picking it up :!: The guys seemed excited as it was their first 2011 and I must say they are right it's much better. I prefer this one to the car we ordered


----------



## keith j (Aug 3, 2010)

That is a great colour. We collected a Scuba Blue 2.0 TFSi from Norwich on Saturday and it was the first Scuba Blue they had delivered. What colour seats did you go for - can't see from the photos? We went for the Luxor Beige leather which looks fantastic with the exterior color. Not sure about the long term practicality of having such light coloured seats will be though, only time will tell.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

wowza, nice motor there, jealous - yes lol

i just got my blue tt, sadly though, its a 2000 denim blue, least its the 225, my next car is going to be a 05/06 plate S4 hopefully by end of next year in Nogaro blue..

this new scuba blue looks great tho...

in leicester too, so hope to see it around.. [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Scuba-2011 (Aug 8, 2010)

keith j said:


> That is a great colour. We collected a Scuba Blue 2.0 TFSi from Norwich on Saturday and it was the first Scuba Blue they had delivered. What colour seats did you go for - can't see from the photos? We went for the Luxor Beige leather which looks fantastic with the exterior color. Not sure about the long term practicality of having such light coloured seats will be though, only time will tell.


Hi! It's Black Alcantara Leather inside I had light leather on my blue Volvo C70 and it got dirty easy :lol:



techfreak said:


> wowza, nice motor there, jealous - yes lol
> 
> i just got my blue tt, sadly though, its a 2000 denim blue, least its the 225, my next car is going to be a 05/06 plate S4 hopefully by end of next year in Nogaro blue..
> 
> ...


Ello we'll keep an eye out for yours too! S4 is nice I'm looking at the S5's at the moment as this TT is mainly "hers" I need a "his" Audi as well :twisted:


----------

